# Port Townsville



## KIWI (Jul 27, 2005)

Would any member have among their memorabillia a technical report of the the main engine crankshaft breaking on Port Townsville whilst enroute Fiji/NZ.Alternatively could I be pointed in the right direction to track it down.A friend of mine Dave Nicholson was 2/E at the time & is very interested in seeing a copy.KIWI


----------



## mcgurggle (Jul 31, 2005)

KIWI said:


> Would any member have among their memorabillia a technical report of the the main engine crankshaft breaking on Port Townsville whilst enroute Fiji/NZ.Alternatively could I be pointed in the right direction to track it down.A friend of mine Dave Nicholson was 2/E at the time & is very interested in seeing a copy.KIWI


Was the late Bill Campbell the C.E. on that trip?
McG


----------



## KIWI (Jul 27, 2005)

Checked with Dave but regrettably the name is not familiar to him but it is nearly 50 years ago & Senior Moments are frequent these days. KIWI


----------



## mcgurggle (Jul 31, 2005)

KIWI said:


> Checked with Dave but regrettably the name is not familiar to him but it is nearly 50 years ago & Senior Moments are frequent these days. KIWI


Thanks for checking Kiwi. Bill (Willie) Campbell was CE on her late 60s/early 70s & she had a 'major breakdown' which also caused him to almost have the same !! Thanks for the reply.
McG


----------



## roseman36 (Jun 13, 2013)

mcgurggle said:


> Thanks for checking Kiwi. Bill (Willie) Campbell was CE on her late 60s/early 70s & she had a 'major breakdown' which also caused him to almost have the same !! Thanks for the reply.
> McG


I was s/4/e on port townsville when crankshaft broke. Chief Eng, was Tom Johnson


----------



## TIM HUDSON (May 16, 2007)

Did she come to the Tyne for repairs. ? I seem to remember her at Wallsend Slipway for a long stay in early 60s.?


----------



## roseman36 (Jun 13, 2013)

was at wallsend slipway from 8/2/61-26/7/61. I stood by for the duration. reg lee


----------

